# Bill Gates----



## Siq (Sep 3, 2001)

All in favour of bill gates being brutalized with steel pipes and pepper spray by an angry mob reply I!


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 3, 2001)

hehe...

Well, if he busts into my house and gets a copy of windows running on any of my computers (*especially* my new G4...), then yeah, I'll supply the steal pipes.


Until then, he's just the CEO of a *big* company. I got nothing against him at the moment. I don't like his products, but I bet he's a nice guy.

Now XP may really pinch a few nerves, but lets remember, we don't have to install it ;-)

Ok, so maybe some business will require it, but if the business wanted, they could go to linux or Mac OS.

cheeres


----------



## Siq (Sep 4, 2001)

Bill gates, one of if not THE richest persons in the world? Nice guy? aw cmon money corrupts everyone


----------



## scott (Sep 4, 2001)

Bill's money stemmed from starting his own business doing what he loved - being a software geek of the 70's. The money  came afterwards. The fact that he is a bad-software geek is irrelevant. He made some choices long ago that were better than Apple's.

I could use more money - and not be corrupted (I think...)


----------



## garyi (Sep 4, 2001)

Bill Gates and Steve Jobs were just two of many hackers of yesteryear which helped create all the computers we take for granted today. I tell you one thing, if I could create something that would net me 56 billion pounds I would do it and wouldn't have a second though about threads like this.


----------



## scott (Sep 4, 2001)

developers developers developers developers developers developers!

Whew, getting sweaty.

He's right, though.


----------



## Siq (Sep 6, 2001)

Well i for one am all for brutalizing bill gates. o well.....


Hummm by the way how do you change your status tile thing (i am "junior member" and i hate that)


----------



## Siq (Sep 6, 2001)

Well i for one am all for brutalizing bill gates. o well.....


Hummm by the way how do you change your status title thing (i am "junior member" and i hate that)


----------



## Siq (Sep 6, 2001)

oops double post


----------



## PassY (Sep 7, 2001)

bill just made some F*cking good choices in his life, that's why he has lots of money.

but it's your choice if u don't wanna use his product.


----------

